# Blood In Dog Urine ?



## aYuMiNiO

HELP !!!
 My dog has blood when he pees....  He is almost 3 and i don't know what's wrong ... What could it be? Please help! If smg happens HE IS MY LIFE! We went to the doctor but the vet said that he has prop with his urine... he gave him medicine but i think it's not enough, he still pees blood and he doest acts like usual. He stands and pees and not move...  anywhere ... he can't control ... What should i do?


----------



## Curbside Prophet

Please consult with your vet or get a second opinion.


----------



## opokki

How long ago did he finish up the meds? I agree that you need to consult the vet again.


----------



## Dogged

Was a urinalysis done? Was a culture done? How long has he been on the medication? Is he neutered? Ideally a urinalysis should be done. It would tell the vet if there was a lot of bacteria in the urine, which would lead him to believe he might need antibiotics for an infection. Some vets will just try a good antibiotic and see if it works, and it usually will, but sometimes whatever is growing in there isn't sensitive to that drug and another needs to be tried, or the ideal would be to get a sample of the urine and send it out for a culture/sensitivities to be done to see which is the best antibiotic to treat this bug.

Sometimes a dog will stand and try to pee even though nothing is coming out because the bladder is iritated and may be in spasm and the dog thinks he has to go all the time. Another possibility if the dog is not neutered is that his prostate is enlarged and is preventing him from urinating (that could cause bloody urine too, and kidney failure if let go too long).

Please discuss the continuing problems with your vet, and ask for pain medication if you feel the dog is uncomfortable (it sounds like he is).

What medication is he on?


----------



## aYuMiNiO

Thanks for replying !!!! Its the second day that my dog Nio is on medicine 
He was giving at the vets two injections and he is on special diet as the vet said ... stock and chicken .. The medicine he is on are Felexin 500 capsules and Flarom Vitamin C .. I can see he moving more ... but still cant pee easily.. The blood in urine is almost gone but i know it hurts him I called the vet and he said if he still have blood i take him back ... 
Also i want to say that he has these little staff in when he urine .. like tiny rocks or smg 
I hope its not smg really bad


----------



## Dogged

I am having a little trouble reading your posts. Are you saying he has "stuff" in his urine? Like little stones? Or like grit? If so, he could have bladder stones. He would need to get an x-ray to tell for sure. What breed is he? Certain breeds are more prone to that, but any can get it. If that is the case and he is having trouble urinating, he could have a small stone stuck in his urethra. I'm not sure what Felexin is unless it is Cephalexin, which is a common antibiotic. Did you discuss pain medication? He probably does need to go back to the vet if he is having this much trouble. Good luck.


----------



## opokki

Have you told the vet that you've seen tiny rocks in the urine? If not, please do so immediately.


----------



## pinkpuppy360

If its a HE dog consult your vet. If its a SHE dog and has not been neutered, the give out blood in the urine every year.

Maybe it has kidney stones


----------



## BoxerShepard

Hello,
I was just woundering if any one can help me out here, My dog is eight years old and the last two days she has some blood in her unrie the past two days. It has seemed to go away today but you can tell she keeps trying to urinate but nothign is comming out?

thanks


----------



## cshellenberger

If your dog can't pass urine you should be at the vets, not here!


----------



## Ginny01OT

He may need to have an ultrasound--my 11 year old Westie was peeing blood and after a urinalysis, medication, etc. she was still peeing blood--an ultrasound revealed a bladder tumor. She was too old and the tumor was too big to operate so she was on piroxicam for another 2 years before we had to euthanize her. I am not trying to alarm you--your dog is young enough that even in a worse case scenario (which I am sure yours is not) you could get aggressive and beat it--just be sure you have all proper testing done to rule out things like a bladder tumor. Good luck, I am sorry I had to write that and please keep us posted.


----------



## Prevenger

My friend has a male Maltese puppy who has been peeing blood since she got him. At first, his urine was orangy and the vet just said he wasnt drinking enough. But now, at seven months, he drips blood drops after he pees (and it is mixed in the urine) He cant hold it sometimes and pees by the door. And he seems uncomfortable. I feel so sorry for the little guy. She has been to the vet three times in the last three weeks for this problem. I am not sure what meds he is on.

I begged her to get a second opinion!

Another problem she mentioned that may be related - His testicles are teeny tiny. Almost non-existent and certainly havent descended. At seven months, shouldnt they be well formed? I recall neutering my boys at four months.

Second opinion! She promised that she would take him to a new vet on Monday if he isnt any better.


----------

